# Insurance Underwriters Pinging UBER and LYFT drivers....



## Tbiggz (Feb 6, 2018)

*Insurance Underwriters Pinging UBER and LYFT drivers....*

I have first hand knowledge through a family member in the field
Pilot program starting in the Northeast NY,CT and MA

Underwriters are requesting UBER / LYFT rides.

Screen shotting the accepted driver profile.

Using first name and license plate number make and model of vehicle to identify ride share drivers who have NOT requested RS Endorsement from insurance carrier.

They are using this information to uncover RS drivers to either drop them as clients or significantly increase premiums.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well the drivers ARE violating the terms of their insurance. They kinda have it coming.


----------



## billy jack (Jan 6, 2018)

its about time


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

There is a rumor that the Monroe County Sheriff is actually stopping Uber cars and towing away the vehicles for operating without For Hire insurance. Apparently the new sheriff elect does it take no BS.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

If that's NY he can't tow cars not even ticket. There is no law that states that you need any rideshare INS. Except what uber and lyft have .while you have app on. Except .For nycity there it is tlc law


----------



## Tbiggz (Feb 6, 2018)

My ex brother in law just told me he was cancelled with 72hr notice (had just renewed 2 weeks prior) because ....' current usage patterns are inconsistent with personal use driving. If you feel we have misclassified your driving characteristics please contact our Commercial Lines department at... '


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

what insurance company was that?


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's all the major insurance companies in New York state. Outside of the 5 boroughs. Buffalo, Rochester Syracuse Albany Ithaca and Binghamton. Commercial insurance policies start at $3,800 a year. That, along with the Monroe County Sheriff's enforcing the for-hire insurance law, should just about shut uber down in Rochester.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

There are currently no insurance carriers in New York State that even offer a rideshare endorsement/rider. NYC is a different animal and drivers there are required to have commercial. I am also curious which company canceled with 72 hours notice.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

And according to nys dmv .the only place that need commercial insurance is NYC and the 5 bouro.
Every other place in nys only need the insurance that uber and lyft provide. If you want to add to that with rideshare you can but there is no law or regulation thatsay you have to . 
T


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jefo said:


> And according to nys dmv .the only place that need commercial insurance is NYC and the 5 bouro.
> Every other place in nys only need the insurance that uber and lyft provide. If you want to add to that with rideshare you can but there is no law or regulation thatsay you have to .
> T


That is in fact true, however it's also well within be rights of every single insurance company to tell you they you can't drive rideshare.

Meaning while the law doesn't say you need rideshare insurance your insurance company can just say no, and you have no choice in the matter.

And whatever Sherrif department MIGHT be hitting drivers for doing off app trips. That is a clear and blatant violation of insurance laws pretty much everywhere.

Florida for instance it's a 2nd degree misdemeanor.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Our "friend" Tony there did mention off app trips though, only getting towed for displaying the trade dress. I'm not a big fan of rumors, which is what he stated it was. It's more of the same from him, scare tactics.


----------



## billy jack (Jan 6, 2018)

i don't think tony started this rumor. but weather he did or didn't, he was right as far as people getting there policies cancelled for driving with these company's. i talked to 2 cab drivers who stopped driving their taxis to do uber, and the inc company told them right up front they cant do uber or lyft without a comm inc policy. there's no question, there's some shady shit going on with these company's.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Some insurance company's will not drop you for ride share
They just won't cover you with the app on.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

There are 2 things going on here. Insurance carrier dropping drivers for engaging in rideshare, and he rumor of the sheriff ticketing drivers for not having a rideshare rider. Some carriers will drop you, others won't. 

However, there currently is no law requiring a rideshare rider or commercial insurance outside of NYC. If any insurance carrier in NY would even offer the rider, none currently do, I would contact them and switch my insurance to them for the additional coverage. Full commercial coverage I can't justify though. I don't drive full time so the cost would outweigh any profit I earn.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> Some insurance company's will not drop you for ride share
> They just won't cover you with the app on.


Which insurance companies write a personal auto insurance policy that DOES NOT EXCLUDE using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes? Be specific.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

There is none Big John. And if these people would take a few minutes to go to the New York state vehicle and traffic law and look up for hire insurance it would clearly tell them that no vehicle shall operate a New York state highways in a commercial capacity of transporting people, or for payment indirectly or directly, without a for-hire insurance policy in effect. These people go to these little greenhub meetings and belive everything they are told.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

That's the policy that uber carries

John statefarm and liberty mutual say they willnot drop you just not cover you with app on


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Well of course if you are going to get a passenger phase one or the passenger is in your car Phase 2 Uber will cover you. Of course no insurance company will cover you if over is covering you and your passenger. What idiot would think otherwise? The fact is you are using a personal vehicle to do commercial work. I don't care if it's Uber or it's Pizza Hut. Did you know that you can't do Pizza Hut with a personal vehicle? If you were to get into an accident and had that stupid Pizza Hut sign sticking out of your window, and your insurance company didn't want to pay the claim, they just can not pay it. Know if you get into an accident and have minor damage they might pay that, but you can bet your ass that a cancellation letter is on its way. But if you get into a major accident where you killed somebody, and the insurance company can get out of paying that claim, don't you think they would? And for anybody to think anything different, you are out of your mind.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Start with this to the State laws on TNC.
It wont let me put in a link ,but if type in what i quototed below it will takre you to ny state tnc laws

"NY senate gov legislation laws vat 1692"

also here:

With the passage of 2018 New York fiscal budget, ridesharing officially comes to New York State. Pursuant to New York's ridesharing laws, Uber Transportation Network Company Driver Partners (TNC Drivers) are covered by Uber's group ridesharing insurance while connected to the Digital Network. A summary of this coverage is below:

While on a prearranged trip (on your way to pick up a rider and while a rider is in your car):


$1.25 million of liability coverage per accident. Uber holds a group ridesharing insurance policy with $1.25 million of coverage per accident. A TNC Driver's liability to third parties is covered from the moment a TNC Driver accepts a Prearranged Trip to its conclusion. This policy is expressly primary to any personal auto coverage.
$1.25 million of supplementary uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per accident. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with a Transportation Network Company Vehicle (TNC Vehicle) and the motorist doesn't carry adequate insurance or is uninsured, this coverage protects against bodily injury to all occupants of the TNC Vehicle. This is important to ensure protection in a hit and run.
No fault coverage (e.g., Personal Injury Protection). This state required coverage protects all occupants of the TNC Vehicle for medical and health expenses, lost earnings, and other reasonable and necessary expenses resulting from vehicle related injuries up to $50,000.
Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance. If a TNC Driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance, this policy covers physical damage occurring to that TNC Vehicle during a trip, up to the actual cash value or cost of repair, whichever is less, of the TNC Vehicle, with a $1,000 deductible. NOTE: This coverage only applies on a Prearranged Trip - you may want to consider purchasing your own comprehensive and/or collision insurance coverage for the times you are waiting for a trip request. For more information, please see here.
App on, waiting for a trip request:


$75,000/$150,000/$25,000 of coverage between trips. During the time that a TNC Driver is available to receive ride requests or is between trips, we maintain a group ridesharing policy that covers the TNC Driver's liability for bodily injury up to $75,000 per injury per accident with a total of $150,000 per accident and up to $25,000 for property damage.
Uninsured motorist bodily injury coverage per accident. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with a TNC Vehicle and the motorist is uninsured, this coverage protects against bodily injury to all occupants of the TNC Vehicle. This coverage provides up to $25,000 in injury liability per person ($50,000 per accident) and $50,000 per person for death ($100,000 per accident). This is important to ensure protection in a hit and run.
No fault coverage (e.g., Personal Injury Protection). This state required coverage protects you for medical and health expenses, lost earnings, and other reasonable and necessary expenses resulting from vehicle related injuries up to $50,000.
Offline


You are subject to state financial responsibility laws while offline. Uber does not maintain any auto insurance coverage during this period of time. You can learn more about these requirements from the New York Department of Financial Services here.
Coverage for Commercial Drivers

Uber rides in New York City are regulated by the NYC Taxi and Limousine Commission, which requires commercial insurance policies for each individual vehicle. Accidents that happen on rides originating in New York City are covered by those commercial policies that are maintained by the driver. Outside New York City, Uber may partner with drivers who are licensed and insured commercially by other jurisdictions. Those rides may be booked under the names UberBLACK, UberSUV, UberTAXI, and UberT, among others, and accidents happening on those rides are covered by the commercial insurance maintained by the driver.

NOTE: This summary does not amend or alter any terms or conditions of Uber's group ridesharing insurance. Please see group insurance policies (linked above) for full details.

IMPORTANT DISCLOSURE: THE INSURER NAMED HEREIN IS NOT LICENSED BY THE STATE OF NEW YORK, NOT SUBJECT TO ITS SUPERVISION, AND IN THE EVENT OF THE INSOLVENCY OF THE INSURER, NOT PROTECTED BY THE NEW YORK STATE SECURITY FUNDS. THE POLICY MAY NOT BE SUBJECT TO ALL OF THE REGULATIONS OF THE DEPARTMENT OF FINANCIAL SERVICES PERTAINING TO POLICY FORMS.











Taxi tony said:


> Well of course if you are going to get a passenger phase one or the passenger is in your car Phase 2 Uber will cover you. Of course no insurance company will cover you if over is covering you and your passenger. What idiot would think otherwise? The fact is you are using a personal vehicle to do commercial work. I don't care if it's Uber or it's Pizza Hut. Did you know that you can't do Pizza Hut with a personal vehicle? If you were to get into an accident and had that stupid Pizza Hut sign sticking out of your window, and your insurance company didn't want to pay the claim, they just can not pay it. Know if you get into an accident and have minor damage they might pay that, but you can bet your ass that a cancellation letter is on its way. But if you get into a major accident where you killed somebody, and the insurance company can get out of paying that claim, don't you think they would? And for anybody to think anything different, you are out of your mind.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> That's the policy that uber carries
> 
> John statefarm and liberty mutual say they willnot drop you just not cover you with app on


Well, if some one is verbally saying that they will not drop you, just wait until the claims adjust gets it. VERBAL means nothing. What does the policy state? If the policy states anything about the covered vehicle can not be used for commercial purposes, that is the writing on the wall.

READ AND POST THE ACTUAL POLICY.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

I no nothing about insurance in LA. Im in NY. I don't have either of those insurances . so cant give you the policy info sorry. just going by what agents have said.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> I no nothing about insurance in LA. Im in NY. I don't have either of those insurances . so cant give you the policy info sorry. just going by what agents have said.


When dealing with insurance, what anybody says is worthless and should never be believed. THAT is my point. Just because some AGENT who does not write the actual policy language SAYS they won't, DOES NOT MEAN that the actual insurance company as written in the actual policy will not drop some one for doing rideshare service.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Which insurance companies write a personal auto insurance policy that DOES NOT EXCLUDE using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes? Be specific.


None. However, State Farm offers Ride Share coverage at a fantastic price if you have your personal policy with them. I have it, I love it, 20 buck extra on my personal policy. A no-brainer.


----------

